# جلوس .. قعود



## Mejeed

السلام عليكم ..
هل يوجد فرق في المعنى بين "جلس" و "قعد"؟
وإن وجد ، فما هو ؟


----------



## Sun-Shine

الجلوس هو الانتقال من أسفل إلى أعلى
 كأن تقول لمن هو نائم "اجلس" وليس اقعد
أما القعود فهو الانتقال من أعلى إلى أسفل
"فنقول لمن هو قائم "اقعد 

 فرق آخر هو أن القعود يكون للمدة الأطول بينما الجلوس للمكوث مدة قصيرة

في بعض الأحيان قد يستخدم جلس و قعد بنفس المعنى كأن تقول "جلس متربعا" أو "قعد متربعا" فهنا لهما نفس المعنى


----------



## Mejeed

شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## Sun-Shine

العفو


----------

